# Pictures from HMC



## PaulTT (Oct 30, 2004)

A small collection of pictures .....

Enjoy!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Paul - I saw you taking piccys when the Exel men were doing their stuff on my car! They did do a great job - I feel obliged to give it a proper clean and Swissol at the weekend now, as I never have time before the annual event with everything else to sort!


----------

